
Specter – Manipulating nested data structures in Clojure - michaelsbradley
https://github.com/nathanmarz/specter
======
presty
PSA: Nathan will be doing a talk about Specter at the next SF Clojure Meetup
[http://www.meetup.com/The-Bay-Area-Clojure-User-
Group/events...](http://www.meetup.com/The-Bay-Area-Clojure-User-
Group/events/222199625/)

------
jwr
I could make good use of this kind of library in ClojureScript. Sometimes you
need more than update-in, but less than DataScript.

------
yessql
This library is really useful, especially in updating sets of nested data.

